# Identification of Columbian Spider (pic of dead spider, sorry)



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

*This post does contain a pic of a dead spider so click back if that bothers you.*

We were called out by the council to a school yesterday who had a shipment of bananas in with a report of a "deadly" spider inside one of the crates. 

We took the whole crate back as they didn't want it opened on school premises and unpacked a large amount of bananas to find out the spider had drowned or been crushed, it was in a pool of water on the bottom.

The school and council would like to know what spider it is but to be quite honest I have no clue. I imagine most imports in grocery stores etc. are just squished or arrive dead anyway.

On the plus side, we got over 100 bananas free as they didn't want them back :lol2:

So.. any ideas? The shipment was from Columbia.

When legs stretched out it would probably have reached the size of a 50p piece, very spindly, tiny abdomen, beige/light yellow colour, with some striping.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm no expert but that looks an awful lot like a male house spider to me.
Is it possible one sneaked in the box at some point during transit?

http://members.aon.at/fkossak/pics/Tegenaria_ferruginea_m4det2-.jpg


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

mmm? young fishing spider maybe?


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> I'm no expert but that looks an awful lot like a male house spider to me.
> Is it possible one sneaked in the box at some point during transit?http://


does look like a house spider too though, that sort of genus thought it looks alot like my male fishing spider, if it's got hoooooge teeth then fishing if no then house?!?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Could well be a house spider for all I know, they were just panicing because it came in with the bananas into a school and were having nightmares about it biting 50 kids before it was caught I think! :lol2:


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Could it possibly be a wandering/banana spider. The eyes and carapace look extremely similar.

Here are a few pics;


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

DannyLeigh said:


> Could it possibly be a wandering/banana spider. The eyes and carapace look extremely similar.
> 
> Here are a few pics;


I always thought they had red chelicerae. Also it looks more like a stripe than dots going down the abdomen


----------



## Lizamphid (Aug 25, 2008)

For what its worth i dont think its a normal house spider or a fishing. It does look more like a wandering spider to me or a wolf spider.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Is it me or is their a large amount of bruising and damage on it? May make harder for identification. Its possible it could be a wandering spider or a subfamily. The school did the right thing about killing it either way as it puts kids at risk.


----------



## Willyleigh (May 25, 2008)

I can only see 6 legs...


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Willyleigh said:


> I can only see 6 legs...


 the other 2 have been squashed together by the looks of it?


----------



## Willyleigh (May 25, 2008)

oh yes at the back, I thought that was the abdomen.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

edit: NM


----------



## Willyleigh (May 25, 2008)

It would be good if you could get a picture of its underside to help with ID.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Willyleigh said:


> It would be good if you could get a picture of its underside to help with ID.


Its tiny. Going to have a go at IDing it later when i have time as im at the store.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Lycosa sp?


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Had a look at it today with another guy and we'd say its most likely a wandering spider. Vicious ones too but was lucky it was DOA.


----------

